# Blazer Brass



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Anybody reload this stuff?? How is it. It seems 'thinner' than your typical Winchester or Remington Brass. I have several hundred rounds of .45 brass.

I just getting back into handloading after a several year absence.

Mainly going to do .45 ACP and 22-250.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't reload. But, it is a cheaper round to buy. So, if you notice that it is thinner, I would not try to reload it if it were me.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Reload Blazer?*

Maybe I'm confused here, but I thought Blazer ammunition was non-reloadable?

As I recall, the stuff was loaded in aluminum cases and primed with an odd sized Berdan primer. Or am I way off the trail here?

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

CCI Blazer is aluminum and non reloadable. Blazer Brass is brass ammo, though.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> CCI Blazer is aluminum and non reloadable. Blazer Brass is brass ammo, though.


Exactly - CCI is making two versions of their 'Blazer' line of ammo. The Blazer Brass in the gold box is comparable in price to WWB.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*More about Blazer Brass..*

Well, thanks for clearing that up. I haven't looked at factory 
loaded ammo in so long I've sort of lost track.

Been wondering why I couldn't find US Cartridge Co. brass anymore. Guess they went the way of Robin Hood Arms Co. 

Bob Wright


----------

